# Good ideas thread



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

A rock in the coop. Bugs love rocks, chickens love bugs, therefore...


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Smart! Lets keep this thread going everyone!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I keep a chunk of wood or two in their run during the summer and flip the wood over every few days. Fresh bugs to keep them entertained for a while. They also have my hubby wrapped around their claw! Found he does this for them too with our fire wood when he's working on our fire wood pile. Tillie hollers and hollers at him staying under foot until he flips a chunk of wood over for her. She's a fast learner when it comes to where to get yummies.


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

A good idea that we have is a constant source of water. There was a old smoke house for tabacco by a stream on our property. We used the house as a coop and had a pvc pipe carefully placed in the stream and ran into the run into a pot. All that is left is for gravity to do its work. Never have to constantly give water. Have exta water during winter just in case it freezes up, but never had that problem


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Keep it simple. Chickens could care less about luxury coops.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

love his thread. keep the ideas coming


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I discovered a chickens weakness... 

CORN TORTILLAS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

"Mom, I'm bored", is never said around my house...


----------



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

My daughter is twelve and she loves to find my ladies bugs and worms. The ladies just talk up a storm when the see that she's out in the yard under rocks and pieces of wood because they know she will be bringing them a treat.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Anyone want to keep this thread going?


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Give your hens treats by hand so they are friendlier


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

Plant some grass seed or bird seed in a raised garden bed and cover with chicken wire in your chicken run. 
That way they can have an endless supply of greens.

Our chickens free range most of the time, but when we are away they are locked in the run for safety and to make is easier for our neighbours to look after. 
They do love their greens!


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

ChickensSayMoo said:


> Plant some grass seed or bird seed in a raised garden bed and cover with chicken wire in your chicken run.
> That way they can have an endless supply of greens.
> 
> Our chickens free range most of the time, but when we are away they are locked in the run for safety and to make is easier for our neighbours to look after.
> They do love their greens!


Good idea! You should share pics


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

ChickensSayMoo said:


> Plant some grass seed or bird seed in a raised garden bed and cover with chicken wire in your chicken run.
> That way they can have an endless supply of greens.
> 
> Our chickens free range most of the time, but when we are away they are locked in the run for safety and to make is easier for our neighbours to look after.
> They do love their greens!


Do you have a pic of your setup?


----------

